# Taking delivery of Nissan Z



## drive615 (May 1, 2021)

Took delivery yesterday


----------



## starcologistics6 (8 mo ago)

Packers and movers in Islamabad are always engaged and committed to building long-term relations with our customers. Because Logistics is our passion, and every load we accept is important. We keep an eye throughout that working process to ensure quality service. Here we at *Starcologistics* stand behind the satisfaction of our customers. We trust long-term goals in similar conditions. As well as, availability to carry all levels of loads is essential for us. So, we are trying to deliver the best services without any delay.
click here for more update:https://www.starcologistics.com.pk/


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------

